# Not Getting Updates on Windows Update and Defender



## junkertyge (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm having an error message every time I try to get my Updates for Windows Update and Windows Defender. This same error message comes up after is searches from the Internet.
The error number: 80072EFE is what I'm been getting. It says to try again in about 10 minutes as it may be busy. So I do that. But I still get the error message all the time. It mentions that a program is running on my computer that is preventing Windows Update Service (SVCHOST) from accessing the Internet. An Anti-virus programs, Internet Security and proxy servers may be doing this. When I ask for help under Windows Help this comes up. But the error number is a little different with the last letters and non is listed with just my EFE but I picked that closes one to see what it says. It says to Fix the Windows Update to add the website address to the blocking programs list exceptions or allow list or allow Windows Update Service to connect to the Internet through Port 80 and Port 443. How do I do that? I don't understand this answer at all. Sorry, about that as I'm not knowing where I can find this in my Windows Update or Windows Defender when I check it out. It don't have any where I can put in any website addresses. Do I go online and type in the website address from the address bar? They give you three website addresses in the Help section after they give you the answer to the error problem. Please help. Thanks.
My anti-virus program is AVAST the free service I'm using now. I do get an blockage from it that says I had a malware blocked so I hope this is not doing the problem for not getting my Updates. 
nancy


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

The 80072EFE is usually a proxy problem on Window 7. (I have seen my share of these recently..)

Open a command prompt (Start>>Run>>>cmd) type in:

Netsh winhttp import proxy source=ie

Press enter then try the updates again. If it still fails then in the same command prompt type in:

netsh winhttp reset proxy

Press enter then try the updates again. If the updates fail again, post the new error message here.


----------



## junkertyge (Nov 1, 2004)

I have Windows Vista Home Edition version not Windows 7 but I still try what you say any way to see what happens. Thanks. If it don't work I will come back again here to post what happens.


----------



## junkertyge (Nov 1, 2004)

I try this and it still don't work at all. So I'm still having my error message yet. 
I'll try with my anti-virus program as I have an toll free phone number to use to see what happens when I phone them. Maybe some one there can help me.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Did you try to update IE from version 8 to version 9?

So far 11 folks I know using vista have update failure error code, runtime failures, Apple conflicts and Internet explorer white screening on them over the last week.

A few tried calling Microsoft and went into hold limbo after being unable to go back to IE8 by accessing MS support via their back up browsers.

The ones who tried going back to IE8 said their computers displayed a popup that they were running a more advanced version of IE and couldn't load IE8.

My neighbor is having the problem but all we found on line were sites with folks complaining that IE9 was white screening, preventing boot up and security essentials and Microsoft telephone support was not accesible.

He plans to call Dell for assistance as soon as he can dismantle the "craftsman built workstation his wife bought so he can access the ID numbers on the back of the mini tower behind the "stylish" wood panel mounted over the front of the tower preventing easy removal from the heavy oak work station because his wife didn't want it easy for their kids to get to the computer too easily. ound:

I told him once he gets that sucker out he better vacuum and clean it even though the carpenter supposively cut adequate ventilation slots in the tower compartment.


----------

